# Our bodies are the Lord’s by a peculiar title



## MW (May 26, 2014)

Thomas Boston, Works, 2:606:

Observe, That we are allowed to be concerned for our bodies, and their sustenance. The neglect of it is a sin against God, Col. 2:23. And the care of it is necessary to fit us for serving God in our several stations, as the horse must be seen to by him who would make out his journey. And if we be the Lord’s children, our bodies are the Lord’s by a peculiar title; they are the members of Christ, and temples of his Spirit. And therefore we owe them a particular honour and regard.


----------

